# Transfer aller Charaktere zu den Mythicservern



## Laetitia Ory (25. Juni 2010)

Hiermit verkünden wir heute, dass GOA die Veröffentlichung, den Betrieb und die Abonnementverwaltung für *Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning® (WAR)* in Europa aufgibt und diese Aufgaben an den Hersteller Mythic Entertainment zurückgibt.

In den letzten Jahren durften wir eine wunderbar dynamische und aktive Community erleben; wir sahen die ersten Tötungen von Tchar'zanek und Karl Franz vor 1.3.5 und konnten unbestreitbar einigen der besten Gilden, die WAR je gesehen hat, ein Zuhause bieten.

Während der nächsten Wochen werden wir eng mit Mythic zusammenarbeiten, um sicherzustellen, dass alles glatt und reibungslos über die Bühne geht. 

Wir versichern euch, dass alle eure Charaktere, Gilden und Kontoinformationen von aktiven und ehemaligen Spielern unverändert auf Mythics neue Server in Europa kopiert werden.

Mehr Informationen dazu wird es in den kommenden Tagen geben, sowie eine Sammlung aller häufig gestellten Fragen.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (25. Juni 2010)

Wird so laufen wie bei DAoC und ist im Prinzip gut für Warhammer.


----------



## Casp (25. Juni 2010)

Stört mich nicht.


----------



## wiligut (25. Juni 2010)

Endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen was passiert. Bisher kann ja eh noch keiner was konkretes sagen. Hoffentlich laufen die Server stabil und der Support bleibt ich gleichen Umfang erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hoff,es entwickelt sich positiv...


----------



## Sethek (25. Juni 2010)

Ich erlaube mir mal verhaltenen Optimismus und Freude...wie konnt ich das überlesen?

Geile Sch....!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich kanns nur besser werden. Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimpergeld (25. Juni 2010)

Eine Übergabe der Server hört sich für mich nicht nach Problemen an. Bei DAoC hat das gut geklappt und mit ein bissel glück richtet mythic einen kompetenteren Support ein als GOA. Aber ich denke da ändert sich nicht viel dran. (fals der support schon von mythic gestellt wird oder ähnliches.. sry aber bei sowas kenn ich mich nich aus)


----------



## Dominau (25. Juni 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Eine Übergabe der Server hört sich für mich nicht nach Problemen an. Bei DAoC hat das gut geklappt und mit ein bissel glück richtet mythic einen kompetenteren Support ein als GOA. Aber ich denke da ändert sich nicht viel dran. (fals der support schon von mythic gestellt wird oder ähnliches.. sry aber bei sowas kenn ich mich nich aus)



Ich denk auch nicht das da großartig probleme kommen.
Mythic wird das schon gebacken bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Öhm. Meinung + Quelle? Laetitia "Ryoshu" Ory (deutsche Community-Managerin von Warhammer Online) hat den Post selbst verfasst. Somit macht deine Forderung nach Quellennachweis und persönlicher Meinung wenig Sinn oder?



Man verlinkt seine Quellen, wenn Du z.B. eine Buffed User News verfasst musst Du auch eine Quellenangabe machen.
Sowas ist praktisch um die Glaubhaftigkeit der Nachricht schnell verifizieren zu können.

Ich habe mir die Quelle raussgesucht:
http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronline/board/message?board.id=websitenewsDE&thread.id=1527


----------



## Dominau (25. Juni 2010)

Es ist ihr eigener Text.
Somit sind Quellen eigentlich überflüssig.

Aber gut.. da kann man jetzt ewig drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Pente (25. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man verlinkt seine Quellen, wenn Du z.B. eine Buffed User News verfasst musst Du auch eine Quellenangabe machen.
> Sowas ist praktisch um die Glaubhaftigkeit der Nachricht schnell verifizieren zu können.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Quelle raussgesucht:
> http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronline/board/message?board.id=websitenewsDE&thread.id=1527


*Also nochmal für Tikume:* Die Thread-Erstellerin ist deutsche Community-Managerin von Warhammer Online und arbeitet somit bei GOA. Selbstverständlich könnte sie nun noch einen Link zum Post auf der WAR-Europe Seite posten aber das würde die Aussage nicht glaubwürdiger machen. In ihrer Position müsste es schon der 1. April sein um als Scherz oder Troll-Post durchzugehen.


----------



## FAQ112 (25. Juni 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Also nochmal für Tikume:* Die Thread-Erstellerin ist deutsche Community-Managerin von Warhammer Online und arbeitet somit bei GOA. Selbstverständlich könnte sie nun noch einen Link zum Post auf der WAR-Europe Seite posten aber das würde die Aussage nicht glaubwürdiger machen. In ihrer Position müsste es schon der 1. April sein um als Scherz oder Troll-Post durchzugehen. [/font]


Und selbst wenn Gott einen Account hier hat will ich ne Quelle haben... sry aber accounts sind schnell gemacht und nicht jeder liest die Signatur die übrigens Rechtschreibfehler enthält. Also danke für die Quelle.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> *Also nochmal für Tikume:* Die Thread-Erstellerin ist deutsche Community-Managerin von Warhammer Online und arbeitet somit bei GOA. Selbstverständlich könnte sie nun noch einen Link zum Post auf der WAR-Europe Seite posten aber das würde die Aussage nicht glaubwürdiger machen. In ihrer Position müsste es schon der 1. April sein um als Scherz oder Troll-Post durchzugehen.



Sollte man hier *trotzdem * machen. Sorry aber einen VIP Button kann ich hier jeder machen, Titel kann man sich ebenso selbst geben und wenn ich die ganzen Spektraltiker der "Buffed Administratoren" einlösen würde hätte ich wohl schon keinen Wow Account mehr.


----------



## Churchak (25. Juni 2010)

Mir tut es um unseren kleinen Sonnenschein Ryoshu leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bei Sterni hatte man immer das Gefühl die Comm liegt ihr am Herzen.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2010)

Erst DAoC, dann Lol Und jetzt War. Irgendwie kriegt es GOA nur bei Spielen wie Pangya auf die Reihe.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2010)

Es ist aber die offizielle CM.


----------



## Rellston1 (25. Juni 2010)

Na sehr schön, hoffe es wird nun besser !


----------



## Grimtom (26. Juni 2010)

Das kann für Warhammer nur von Vorteil sein ... :-)


----------



## Sethek (26. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man verlinkt seine Quellen, wenn Du z.B. eine Buffed User News verfasst musst Du auch eine Quellenangabe machen.
> Sowas ist praktisch um die Glaubhaftigkeit der Nachricht schnell verifizieren zu können.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Quelle raussgesucht:
> http://forums.war-eu...&thread.id=1527



Quark.
Der exakt selbe Wortlaut ist keine Quelle, das sind verschiedene Versionen ein- und des selben posts. Da ist nix mit Quellenangabe, weil man auf nix verweist und nix verwendet.

Wer die Glaubwürdigkeit anzweifelt, kann ja den account mit den buffed-Forentools immer noch entsprechend unter die Lupe nehmen. Wer die sachliche Richtigkeit anzweifelt, besucht die Seite des Betreibers und sieht dort den selben Text direkt bei den news. Und wer motzen um des motzens willen mag, der kann das sogar mit einem mausklick weniger.


----------



## seeker75 (26. Juni 2010)

Kanns gar net abwarten,hoffe dass man im Laufe der Woche noch zu Mythic's Servern wechsel kann.


----------



## Terlian (27. Juni 2010)

Frühestens Morgen soll es wohl eine Art "FAQ" geben, und dann wird man weiter sehen...

Verstehe dabei auch nicht so ganz, warum man eine solche Nachricht genau aufs Wochenende raus haut, am Montag inklusive der ganzen Fragen und vor allem den ganzen Antworten, wäre vielleicht ein Tick besser gewesen.


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wer die Glaubwürdigkeit anzweifelt, kann ja den account mit den buffed-Forentools immer noch entsprechend unter die Lupe nehmen.



Schon scheisse wenn man paar Tage zu spät dran ist, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FAQ112 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich denke und hoffe das der Transfer schnell und gut von statten geht und endlich die gewaltigen lags im orvr und scs aufhören bzw weniger werden. Das ganze passierte ja schon in einer anderen Form mit den DaoC Servern. Wäre schön wenn ein aktiver Spieler mal sagen könnte wie dieser Wechsel von statten ging und ob es besser wurde oder gleich blieb bzw schlechter wurde. Wäre echt nett.


----------



## C0ntra (27. Juni 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Verstehe dabei auch nicht so ganz, warum man eine solche Nachricht genau aufs Wochenende raus haut, am Montag inklusive der ganzen Fragen und vor allem den ganzen Antworten, wäre vielleicht ein Tick besser gewesen.



Meinst du eine FAQ mit Standardfragen/-antworten wäre besser als den Leuten die Zeit zu geben, selbst ihre Fragen zu formulieren, um sie dann in die FAQ einfließen zu lassen?


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (27. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> Ich denke und hoffe das der Transfer schnell und gut von statten geht und endlich die gewaltigen lags im orvr und scs aufhören bzw weniger werden. Das ganze passierte ja schon in einer anderen Form mit den DaoC Servern. Wäre schön wenn ein aktiver Spieler mal sagen könnte wie dieser Wechsel von statten ging und ob es besser wurde oder gleich blieb bzw schlechter wurde. Wäre echt nett.



Bei DAoC wurde wegen der schlechten Patchpolitik und dem miesen Support mit Mythic eigentlich endlich alles besser, zwar ist man den neusten Bugs ausgesetzt ohne den Zwischenpuffer GOA zu besitzen aber es gibt einfach mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.
Der Übergang von GOA zu Myhtic lief auch ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## Rungor (27. Juni 2010)

bleibt uns ein deutscher support erhalten?^^ bzw. deutsche server?!


----------



## Terlian (27. Juni 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Meinst du eine FAQ mit Standardfragen/-antworten wäre besser als den Leuten die Zeit zu geben, selbst ihre Fragen zu formulieren, um sie dann in die FAQ einfließen zu lassen?



Die FAQ wird, sofern es inhaltlich neue "formulierte Fragen" geben sollte, um diese Fragen und folgenden Antworten stetig erweitert, daher wäre es wohl sicherlich ratsam gewesen, diese Meldung zusammen mit besagter "Standard" FAQ zu präsentieren.


----------



## Zylenia (27. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt zur Zeit kein aktiven Account,gehen da meine Chars automatisch mit rüber oder muss ich das irgendwie selber machen?
Und gibts es ein gratis Monat,für nicht aktive Accounts?
Das wäre super,kann ich mal wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Zwirbel (28. Juni 2010)

vote for ban Tikume


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zur Zeit kein aktiven Account,gehen da meine Chars automatisch mit rüber oder muss ich das irgendwie selber machen?
> Und gibts es ein gratis Monat,für nicht aktive Accounts?
> Das wäre super,kann ich mal wieder reinschauen.



Würde mich auch intressieren.
Wenn jemand dazu nähere Infos hat..

GIEF PLZZ!!


----------



## Terlian (28. Juni 2010)

Weswegen sollte es einen freien Monat geben?
Die Daten werden sehr wahrscheinlich nur von Server A auf Server B verschoben, oder gab es bei der Zusammenlegung der bisherigen Server auch einen freien Monat?

Einzige neue Information im Moment, man soll sich auf eine schnelle Abwicklung einstellen und seine Charakter schon mal "aufräumen".
- Auktionen beenden
- Post aus dem Briefkasten sammeln

Nachzulesen im Thread "[Sammelthread] Transfer aller Charaktere zu den Mythicservern" im Bereich http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronline/board?board.id=generaldiscussionDE.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juni 2010)

FAQ ist online:

http://www.warhammeronline.com/international/goa/faq_de.php


----------



## wiligut (28. Juni 2010)

*Ich denk mal das sind die beiden interessantesten Punkte:




			Wird es auch nicht-englischsprachige Server geben?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Ja! Wir werden Server in Deutsch und Französisch anbieten. *
> *Wo werden die neuen Server betrieben werden? *
> *Wenn der Übergang abgeschlossen ist, werden sich die neuen europischen Server in Deutschland befinden. *


*

Allerdings scheint es so zu sein, dass alle Datensätze bereits morgen (29.06) an Mythic gehen und die dann ein paar Tage brauchen bis alles eingerichtet ist. Sprich, alles was ich nach dem 29.06. noch auf dem alten GOA-Server reisse, ist nach dem endgültigen Wechsel Geschichte*


----------



## Kranak90 (28. Juni 2010)

Hmm das mit den zeiten der wartungsarbeiten ist nicht grade toll, aber muss ja so sein. Sonderzeiten für EU Wartungen sind nicht nötig.


----------



## lazybone747 (28. Juni 2010)

Mal Ne Frage am Rande mein Account ist eingefroren und ich habe meine Chars Gestern auf Drakenwald verschoben (waren vorher auf Averland) weil ich vllt wieder anfangen wollte ...Jetzt die Frage sind die schon kopiert hatte eine Bestätigung bekommen aber sie werden im Profil (accountverwaltung) noch auf Averland angezeigt...Und wird mit den was passieren wenn alle chars kopiert werden? vllt sogar gelöscht?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (28. Juni 2010)

Da zeige ich doch mal optimismus, und freue mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (28. Juni 2010)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> Mal Ne Frage am Rande mein Account ist eingefroren und ich habe meine Chars Gestern auf Drakenwald verschoben (waren vorher auf Averland) weil ich vllt wieder anfangen wollte ...Jetzt die Frage sind die schon kopiert hatte eine Bestätigung bekommen aber sie werden im Profil (accountverwaltung) noch auf Averland angezeigt...Und wird mit den was passieren wenn alle chars kopiert werden? vllt sogar gelöscht?



puh schwere frage und ich hoffe du nagelst mich nicht drauf fest aaaaaber bei mir war es so das ich die chars verschoben hatte sie aber erst dann auf dem neuen server angezeigt wurden (im menü da wo du sie verschieben kannst) als ich mich mit selbigen dann auch auf dem server eingelogt hatte,sprich sie waren eigendlich verschoben wurden halt nur noch nicht richtig angezeigt.

Bei früheren serverzusammenlegungen war es so das es da mal ne warungsarbeit gab wo die GOA mitarbeiter nix anderes machten auser Chars von inaktiven ACC auf nen von ihnen festgelegten server zu schieben,sprich quasi den alten server leerfegten.Das wiederum gab es bisher meines Wissens seit der schliessung von Erengard noch nicht. ich geh nun mal davon aus das sie das nun in der 1 Woche noch mit machen werden bzw die Muffigmitarbeiter aber auch das ist nur ne Mutmassung meinerseits.
Zwegs löschung wurde ja immer versichert das es sowas nicht geben würde.

Die 2 wochen freie Spielzeit nach dem 7.7 soll es meines wisens nur für im Moment aktive ACC geben.Allerding ist wohl ab Morgen bis zum 7.7 für alle WARacc ob aktiv oder inaktiv das spielen frei allerdings spielt man in der zeit für nix sprich alles was man bisdahin bekommt ist ab den 7.7 wieder weg da da quasi alles auf den stand vom 29.6 rerollt wird (naja es wird halt einfach am 7.7 der neue server mit dem "spielstand" von morgen neu "eröffnet".

edit http://forums.war-eu...scending&page=1 sollte von intresse sein solltet ihr den wunsch haben da was zu fragen aber kein schreiberecht haben schreibt es hier rein und ich schreibs dann für euch da rein.Auch wenn die Zeit wohl eher bissel knapp wird und ich bis maximal 24 h nur hier rein schauen werd.


----------



## dashofi (28. Juni 2010)

Supi frisch angefangen und jetzt bis am 6.7 warten ? 
Wird ja nichts mehr gespeichert....kostenlos bis dahin aber W.O.W nice wenn nicht's gespeichert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Juni 2010)

Das Problem was du hast, mit der Umbewegung hatte ich auch. Meine Chars werden noch auf ihren Ursprungserver angezeigt, weswegen ich neue chars anfangen musste. Da meine alten nicht unbewegbar waren, außer ich opfer ne tolle super mega Karte hier, von den man drei hat.
Doch eine Zwangsumsiedlung ist kein Problem. Vorallem sollte es den Vorteil geben, dass deine History wieder stimmt. Denn GOA hat bei sowas echt keine wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. 
Daher wird der Umzug nur gut sein und ich hoffe mal, dass die chars richtig umbewegt werden. Wenn nicht, was ich nicht befürhcte =) musst du dich an dass neue Team wenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mist keine Wildcard opfern, für einen ihrer Fehler. Meine das die History der Umbewegung nicht stimmt, ist nicht meine Schuld. Ich hab die Server nicht zu gemacht ^^ und wenn würde ich es nicht laut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein müsste an sich funzen, da deine Chars ja dort sind. Die Frage wäre eher, ob du pech hast =) und zwei mal den selben Char dann hast. Da die ja den neuen Bewegen ^^, der nicht in der History steht und den alten, aus der History 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wäre doch ne lustige Sache ^^.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juni 2010)

Es wird auch noch einen 100% Exp/RP Bonus geben


----------



## Rungor (28. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es wird auch noch einen 100% Exp/RP Bonus geben



wenn das wirklich stimmt werd ich nicht wahrscheinlich sondern ganz sicher reaktivieren^^

bzw. ich hoffe dass sies klug transferien...also
große gilde von ordnugn auf einen server + große gilde von destro usw. dann inbalance mit einzelnen spielern ohne gilde ausbessern ...und nächster server ..und dann einfach eine erstellungssperre für die stärkere seite


----------



## Churchak (28. Juni 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> bzw. ich hoffe dass sies klug transferien...also
> große gilde von ordnugn auf einen server + große gilde von destro usw. dann inbalance mit einzelnen spielern ohne gilde ausbessern ...und nächster server ..und dann einfach eine erstellungssperre für die stärkere seite



nein es wird "einfach" nur ne 1 zu 1 kopie der GoA server von der grünen Insel auf Bioware/Muffig Server in Dortmund geben. Wie Andy im GOA Forum schrieb stehn dann quasi die DaoC euro server neben den WAR euro Servern. Und von den DaoC Spielern hört man ja kein klagen mehr seit GOA da raus ist.Laut Andy sind wohl da alle mit den servern und der Firma die selbige bereitstellen hoch zu frieden in sachen Leistung selbiger. Na ich bin gespannt.
Bzw meint Andy noch das man mit hochdruck an der Überspielung arbeiten würde sprich am ende sind die neuen Server ja schon vorm 7.7. online na mal sehn.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juni 2010)

Und Post`soll auch mittransferiert werden. Zur Sicherheit sollte man natürlich nix offen haben, da immer mal was schief gehen kann.


----------



## mezo (29. Juni 2010)

auch wenn ich eine weile kein warhammer mehr gespielt habe, habe ich dazu einige fragen.

1. werden die server danach international, d.h. deutschland und usa spielen zusammen?
2. haben gehört das es am 7.7. eine kostenlose woche für alte spieler geben soll?


----------



## GTRManu (29. Juni 2010)

Kann ich heute noch eine Card von Goa freischalten und die wird dann als Spielzeit für die neuen server mit übernommen ?


----------



## Churchak (29. Juni 2010)

mezo schrieb:


> auch wenn ich eine weile kein warhammer mehr gespielt habe, habe ich dazu einige fragen.
> 
> 1. werden die server danach international, d.h. deutschland und usa spielen zusammen?
> 2. haben gehört das es am 7.7. eine kostenlose woche für alte spieler geben soll?



1. nein es gibt weiterhin 2 deut. server und 1 Franz. alle 3 werden auch ihn ihren sprachen supportet,patchnotizen soll es auch weiterfhin in deutsch und franz. geben,immo ist es wohl auch weiterhin geplant sollt es neue inhalte geben auch die in die jeweilige Sprache zu übersetzen,wobei ich da mal spekulier das das stark damit zusammenhängen wird wie gut besucht die euro server weiterhin bleiben.sollt es noch stärker zurückfahren wird es wohl wie auf den DaoC servern laufen also das so das "alte" inhalte deut./franz sind aber alles was neu dazukommt nur noch eng. ist man da also nen mischmasch von 2 sprachen hat.
Als europäer muss man,will man auf der muffig HP auf seinen acc zb was machen, hinter seinen acc namen ein _EU platzieren da nun zwar auch die euro server direkt von Muffig technikern betreut werden und es weiterhin wohl 2 serverparks (1 in eu 1 in us) gibt aber die acc verwaltung nun in der Usa nur noch von Mythic bearbeitet wird(bisher kümmerte sich ja GOA drum).
Immo ist es auch weiterhin nicht möglich als EU spieler per wildcard sich auf nen US server treansen zu lassen (das gleiche umgekehrt) auch wenn Muffig darüber wohl gerade nachdenkt zwegs möglichmachens selbigens.

2. es sind 2 wochen

@GTRManu wurde auch im GOA forum direkt an Andy gefragt,reaktion bisher null also ka.allerding werden laut Mythic FAQ alle bestehenden offenen spielzeiten auf den Acc natürlich anerkannt sprich wenn du immo 3 wochen noch offen hast beginnen diese 3 wochen ab den 21.07.10 zu zählen. rein vom logischen her sollten die also noch mit reinzählen wenn du sie freischaltest sollang goa noch am ruder/server ist. aber naja keine garantie. 

*
*


----------



## GTRManu (29. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> @GTRManu wurde auch im GOA forum direkt an Andy gefragt,reaktion bisher null also ka.allerding werden laut Mythic FAQ alle bestehenden offenen spielzeiten auf den Acc natürlich anerkannt sprich wenn du immo 3 wochen noch offen hast beginnen diese 3 wochen ab den 21.07.10 zu zählen. rein vom logischen her sollten die also noch mit reinzählen wenn du sie freischaltest sollang goa noch am ruder/server ist. aber naja keine garantie.
> 
> *
> *


Danke für die Schnell Antwort. Bin mir echt nicht Sicher, was ich tun soll- Mein Abo lauft heute aus ;(


----------



## C0ntra (29. Juni 2010)

GTRManu schrieb:


> Danke für die Schnell Antwort. Bin mir echt nicht Sicher, was ich tun soll- Mein Abo lauft heute aus ;(



Ich habe meines gestern per Gamecard erweitert, läuft also für 2 Monate. Die 2 Wochen gratis spielen gibt es aber nur für aktive Accounts (ab dem 07.07.)! Nur vom 29.06-07.07. ist es für alle (aktive und auch inaktive Accounts glaube ich) kostenlos.


----------



## Rungor (29. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> nein es wird "einfach" nur ne 1 zu 1 kopie der GoA server von der grünen Insel auf Bioware/Muffig Server in Dortmund geben. Wie Andy im GOA Forum schrieb stehn dann quasi die DaoC euro server neben den WAR euro Servern. Und von den DaoC Spielern hört man ja kein klagen mehr seit GOA da raus ist.Laut Andy sind wohl da alle mit den servern und der Firma die selbige bereitstellen hoch zu frieden in sachen Leistung selbiger. Na ich bin gespannt.
> Bzw meint Andy noch das man mit hochdruck an der Überspielung arbeiten würde sprich am ende sind die neuen Server ja schon vorm 7.7. online na mal sehn.



das heißt die server bleiben inbalanced und der spielspaß sinkt weiter? oder wurde das inzw. geregelt und das verhältniss ist max. 40:60?


----------



## dashofi (29. Juni 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage : 
Ab heute lohnt es sich nicht mehr Warhammer online zu spielen weil nichts mehr am Char. gespeichert wird ? Und bis wann würde dies gehen ? 
mfg dashofi


----------



## Rungor (29. Juni 2010)

dashofi schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage :
> Ab heute lohnt es sich nicht mehr Warhammer online zu spielen weil nichts mehr am Char. gespeichert wird ? Und bis wann würde dies gehen ?
> mfg dashofi



wahrscheinlich bis alles abgeschlossen ist?!....naja ...so kannst du z.B. umskillen und eine skillung testen für die du vorher kein geld ausgeben wolltest ...wenn wirklich nichts mehr gespeichert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (29. Juni 2010)

dashofi schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage :
> Ab heute lohnt es sich nicht mehr Warhammer online zu spielen weil nichts mehr am Char. gespeichert wird ? Und bis wann würde dies gehen ?



Ab 07.07. lohnt es sich für dich wieder zu spielen. Allerdings frage ich mich, weshalb dein einziger Spielantrieb der Gewinn von Ruf/Items ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (29. Juni 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> das heißt die server bleiben inbalanced und der spielspaß sinkt weiter? oder wurde das inzw. geregelt und das verhältniss ist max. 40:60?



kann man so sehn ja ,sprich als Ordler hat man weiterhin härter auf beiden deut. servern zu kämpfen da mehr Destrosen,allerdings haben alle regulierungsversuche seitens der Spielehersteller in keinem mir bekannten Spiel jemals wirklich gegriffen (siehe zB aion wo es sogar zeitweise ne sperre für eine Fraktion gab es aber schlussendlich auch da zu ungleichgewichten gekommen ist die nicht ohne waren). 
Ich persönlich hoffe nun das das auch langam die Spielehersteller begreifen das nen 2 Fraktionen System in sachen PvP nur funzt wenn man rein über BGs arbeitet und sich an DaoC erinnern wo es zwar auch starke ungleichgewichte zwichen den Fraktionen gab ( Dosenwalze nur so als stichwort) sich da aber 2 Fraktionen zeitweise mehr oder weniger per waffenstillstand auf die überlegenen fraktion stürzen konnten und somit sich bissel ausgeglichen haben . aber naja ich komm vom thema ab. ^^



dashofi schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage :
> Ab heute lohnt es sich nicht mehr Warhammer online zu spielen weil nichts mehr am Char. gespeichert wird ? Und bis wann würde dies gehen ?
> mfg dashofi



kann man so sagen ja .Ich persönlich wer bis zur eröffnung der muffig server keinerlei pve mehr machen da das für mich eh nur mittel zum Zweg ist und recht wenig mit bespassung zu tun hat ich mich also masslos ärgern würdde wenn ich da endlich nach dem 1000000 LV edlich meine erzmagier schultern bekommen würde und sie dann wieder weg wären. ^^
PvP werd ich aber wetierhin machen da ich das aus spass an der freude mache und mir da "nur" paar rp flöhten gehn.
Bis zum 7.7.10 soll es laut Andy abgeschlosen sein wobei aber immer geschrieben wurde das es so schnell wie mögich gemacht werden würde ,ich mir also gut vorstellen kann das es auch am 6.7 oder 5.7. schon wieder "richtig" weiter geht in sachen spiel,spass,moschen mit belohnung.Aber naja mir persönlich ist es da eher wichtiger das sie es ordentlich über die bühne bringen anstatt in rekortzeit zumal immo ja bombenwetter drausen herrscht man normal eh bedeutend weniger am PC verbringt. /emo ganz hippelig auf den SA schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (29. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> kann man so sehn ja ,sprich als Ordler hat man weiterhin härter auf beiden deut. servern zu kämpfen da mehr Destrosen,allerdings haben alle regulierungsversuche seitens der Spielehersteller in keinem mir bekannten Spiel jemals wirklich gegriffen (siehe zB aion wo es sogar zeitweise ne sperre für eine Fraktion gab es aber schlussendlich auch da zu ungleichgewichten gekommen ist die nicht ohne waren).



ja weil kein hersteller es wirklich hart genug durchzieht...wenn schluss ist mit dem erstellen, ist schluss...da gibts auch kein "mein freund spielt aber auf dem server" => pech gehabt! (das muss halt vorher offiziel angekündigt werden dass man auf server xy keine destros mehr erstellne kann)...aber gut..solange es noch halbwegs geht...wie ich noch gespielt hab kamen nämlich auf jeden trupp order 2 trupps destros^^


----------



## FAQ112 (29. Juni 2010)

Wie bereits vor ein paar Tagen angekündigt, hier nun ein paar weitere Informationen zur geplanten Rückgabe der WAR-Lizenz. 

Zitat Ende:

Was meinen sie mit dem Satz? Rückgabe welcher Lizenz? Sie haben doch nur die Server und Hp verwaltet. Kann mir das jemand erklären?

Danke
mfg Kihlly


----------



## C0ntra (29. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> Was meinen sie mit dem Satz? Rückgabe welcher Lizenz? Sie haben doch nur die Server und Hp verwaltet. Kann mir das jemand erklären?
> 
> Danke
> mfg Kihlly



Die Lizenz, WAR für den europäischen Markt anbieten zu dürfen.


----------



## Qualbamz (29. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> Wie bereits vor ein paar Tagen angekündigt, hier nun ein paar weitere Informationen zur geplanten Rückgabe der WAR-Lizenz.
> 
> Zitat Ende:
> 
> ...



Mythic hat  GOA eine  Lizenz  erteilt  um das  Spiel  zu "Hosten" und die  Accgebühren zu  kassieren. 
Diese  Lizenz  wird/wurde von Mythic  zurückgezogen  oder  ist abgelaufen und  wird  nicht  mehr verlängert. 
Mythic hat  nun  eingene  Server bereitgesellt  auf denen  die  "Daten" nun  1:1 transferiert/copiert wird.


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ab 07.07. lohnt es sich für dich wieder zu spielen. Allerdings frage ich mich, weshalb dein einziger Spielantrieb der Gewinn von Ruf/Items ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sondern was? Besteht nicht das ganze Spiel darauf wie in jedem anderen mmo auch?


----------



## Rungor (30. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> sondern was? Besteht nicht das ganze Spiel darauf wie in jedem anderen mmo auch?



mit freunden im spiel einfach spaß haben geht nicht?!


----------



## Pymonte (30. Juni 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> mit freunden im spiel einfach spaß haben geht nicht?!



sowas kannste doch nicht von einem WoWler erwarten


----------



## Rungor (30. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> sowas kannste doch nicht von einem WoWler erwarten



naja ...manche WoWler können das auch^^ aber wohl leider die wenigsten^^


----------



## WantedMonkey (30. Juni 2010)

kein GOA mehr ist fuer mich ein grund wieder mit warhammer online zu beginnen.. nur.. laeuft das spiel auf meinem macbook pro?...


----------



## jack theripper (30. Juni 2010)

Probiere es doch kostenfrei aus und lade es dir auf dein MacBook Pro herunter!!!!


----------



## WantedMonkey (1. Juli 2010)

jack schrieb:


> Probiere es doch kostenfrei aus und lade es dir auf dein MacBook Pro herunter!!!!



Jup laeuft alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 account ist schon reaktiviert ,bye bye GOA XD


----------



## wiligut (2. Juli 2010)

Für das Töten einer mir unbekannten Anzahl von Mac-Spielern erhält man gerüchteweise den Titel "Willst nen Apfel?"


----------



## C0ntra (2. Juli 2010)

Willi, mach mal bei den Duellen mit, die jetzt immer auf Drakenwald laufen, weil im t4 rvr nicht viel los ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (2. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht heute Abend. Mal schauen, aber was soll ich da als Heiler groß ausrichten


----------



## C0ntra (2. Juli 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Vielleicht heute Abend. Mal schauen, aber was soll ich da als Heiler groß ausrichten



na den gegner zu tode heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könntest ja auch mal umskillen, vermurksen kann man ja jetzt nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## admiron (5. Juli 2010)

Die neuen Mythic server sind nun officiell online.

Quelle: http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsOverview.war?lang=de


Viel spass beim zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aidekhia (5. Juli 2010)

ka ob daas hier her gehört aber hab mal ne frage zum eingeben der seriennummer. 
irgendwie geht es nicht. einloggen kann ich mich bei mythic, aber jedesmal kommt "invalid code" wenn ich den code der boxed version eigeben möchte. *sighs*
der client ist auch grad dabei kräftig zu patchen aber will endlich meinen trial account umwandeln um weiter als t1 und meine beutel endlich öffnen kann.PLZ HELP


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2010)

Vllt anderen Browser benutzen.


----------



## Alith (5. Juli 2010)

Hey 

obwohl alles transferiert wurde habe ich das Problem, dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann 
ich geben den richtigen Kontonamen ein "...._eur" , ich habe sogar mein passwort geändert und trotzdem geht es nicht
aber auf die alte GOA seite kann ich mich einloggen
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


mfg Alith


----------



## aidekhia (6. Juli 2010)

mann gepatcht und alles, kann auch ins spiel doch bekomme ich meinen key von der vollversion nicht registriert T_T.
jedesmall invalid code. das kann doch nicht sein das alle keys druckfehler oder sonst was haben. 
soviel ich gesehen hab haben viele leute das problem und das nicht erst seit dem transfer zu mythic. weiss einer vielleicht ne lösung hab es auch mit firefox probiert aber das selbe *sighs* keine lust mehr auf die trial version ich will mehr sehen


----------



## admiron (6. Juli 2010)

Versuch doch einfach ueber die Kontoseite dein trail in einem Voll-account umzuwandeln. Das ist kostenlos, dort bekommt man dann eine e-mail mit einer Seriennummer.


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich läuft das besser als bei DAoC! Wollte da auch nochmal reinschauen aber ohne Passwort ist es schwer und ein neues Passwort anzufordern ist irgendwie nicht möglich, da die E-Mails nicht mit übermittelt wurden! Das bedeutet, egal ob Spiele,-oder Abologin, ohne E-Mail gibt es kein neues Passwort! Habe zwar eine mail geschrieben an den Support, aber auf deutsch und ich habe gelesen das der support nur auf englisch ist - vermutlich wohl auch bald hier für WAR!


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

Alith schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> obwohl alles transferiert wurde habe ich das Problem, dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann
> ich geben den richtigen Kontonamen ein "...._eur" , ich habe sogar mein passwort geändert und trotzdem geht es nicht
> ...



Alle bzw. fast alle scheinen das Problem zu haben aber ab dem 07.07.10 bzw. Richtung 08.07.10 soll es angeblich funktionieren!


----------



## aidekhia (6. Juli 2010)

admiron schrieb:


> Versuch doch einfach ueber die Kontoseite dein trail in einem Voll-account umzuwandeln. Das ist kostenlos, dort bekommt man dann eine e-mail mit einer Seriennummer.




Das Versuche ich doch die ganze Zeit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder verstehe ich dich grad falsch? Das bedeutet ja das Mythic sein Spiel verschencken würde wenn ich einfach mich anmelde. Aber das Problem ist halt bei der GOA Seite kann ich keine seriennummer eingeben. und auf der mythic kontoseite kommt immer "Invalid Code" Oder welche Kontoseite meinst du? www.war-europe.com und  https://accounts.eamythic.com/ hab ich beide probiert.


----------



## perry2 (6. Juli 2010)

dasselbe problem ...
login funktioniert nicht ...
egal was ich eintrage ,das patchen wird abgebrochen.
ich hatte ehemals zwei vollaccounts ,die nun aber eigentlich fuer 14 tage reaktiviert sein sollten ?
ich habe natuerlich ,wie verlangt , _eur an den namen gehaengt ... trotzdem immer dieselbe fehlermeldung.

perry2


----------



## aidekhia (6. Juli 2010)

perry2 schrieb:


> dasselbe problem ...
> login funktioniert nicht ...
> egal was ich eintrage ,das patchen wird abgebrochen.
> ich hatte ehemals zwei vollaccounts ,die nun aber eigentlich fuer 14 tage reaktiviert sein sollten ?
> ...




naja einloggen und so geht bei mir kann auch mit meinen chars auf den server aber halt nur als trial version


----------



## wiligut (6. Juli 2010)

Wenn du dich auf https://accounts.eamythic.com/ einloggst mit "benutzername_eur" + altem Passwort wird dir dein Account als aktiv angezeit. Darunter ist nen Button "upgrades". Da kannst du nen Abo abschließen und hast dann nen Vollaccount. 

Ich hab das eben mit meinem Testaccount probiert und kam bis zur Auswahl der Zahlungsmethode. Da hab ich dann abgebrochen. Bis dahin funzte es wie es sollte.


PS: Die neuen Server wurden heute bereits eröffnet

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1159


----------



## aidekhia (6. Juli 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf https://accounts.eamythic.com/ einloggst mit "benutzername_eur" + altem Passwort wird dir dein Account als aktiv angezeit. Darunter ist nen Button "upgrades". Da kannst du nen Abo abschließen und hast dann nen Vollaccount.
> 
> Ich hab das eben mit meinem Testaccount probiert und kam bis zur Auswahl der Zahlungsmethode. Da hab ich dann abgebrochen. Bis dahin funzte es wie es sollte.
> 
> ...




Also das heisst ohne kreditkarte oder so bekommst man kein abo? Ich will eigentlich die 30 tage gratis erstmal nehmen und weiter schauen ob mir WAR auch dann noch gefällt. der erste monat wenn man für 9,99 für dass spiel holt muss ja frei sein. Also für mich ne extended trial version. Bis jetzt gefällt mir auch WAR aber um mir ein komplettes bild zu machen nutzt die open trial wenig. 
Ich hab bei meinen account gesehen das er bis 22.7.10 activ ist aber als trial. Das sind die 2 Wochen kostenlos, die mir aber im moment nichts nutzen da eh nur bis level 10. 
Ein paar leute meinen ich soll bis morgen warten und es dann nochmal versuchen. Oder ich geb das game wieder dem Saturn zurück und sag denen die verkaufen falsche keys oder sollen mir ein konto einrichten.


----------



## Gr3xter (6. Juli 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf https://accounts.eamythic.com/ einloggst mit "benutzername_eur" + altem Passwort wird dir dein Account als aktiv angezeit. Darunter ist nen Button "upgrades". Da kannst du nen Abo abschließen und hast dann nen Vollaccount.
> 
> Ich hab das eben mit meinem Testaccount probiert und kam bis zur Auswahl der Zahlungsmethode. Da hab ich dann abgebrochen. Bis dahin funzte es wie es sollte.
> 
> ...




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich glaube ich habe da noch was falsch verstanden. Ich komme iwie mit meinem alten Benutzernamen+"_eur" nicht rein unter [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]https://accounts.eamythic.com . Auch in Warhammer komme ich nicht rein. Da steht immer noch "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen..." . Was mache ich falsch?[/font][/font]


----------



## Gr3xter (6. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## wiligut (6. Juli 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Also das heisst ohne kreditkarte oder so bekommst man kein abo? Ich will eigentlich die 30 tage gratis erstmal nehmen und weiter schauen ob mir WAR auch dann noch gefällt. der erste monat wenn man für 9,99 für dass spiel holt muss ja frei sein. Also für mich ne extended trial version. Bis jetzt gefällt mir auch WAR aber um mir ein komplettes bild zu machen nutzt die open trial wenig.
> Ich hab bei meinen account gesehen das er bis 22.7.10 activ ist aber als trial. Das sind die 2 Wochen kostenlos, die mir aber im moment nichts nutzen da eh nur bis level 10.
> Ein paar leute meinen ich soll bis morgen warten und es dann nochmal versuchen. Oder ich geb das game wieder dem Saturn zurück und sag denen die verkaufen falsche keys oder sollen mir ein konto einrichten.



Sorry, ich bin da kein Experte. Ka was es alles für Wege gibt. Ich sehe zur Zeit auf https://accounts.eamythic.com/ nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

- Entweder mit Masteraccount anmelden und ein Upgrade kaufen (entweder per Kreditkarte oder Gamecard), keine Ahnung wieviele Gratistage dabei sind

- oder oben rechts auf https://accounts.eamythic.com/ auf Start klicken, denn in der Beschreibung steht: 

"If you would like to activate *a retail copy* of _Warhammer Online_ or _Dark Age of Camelot_ *and have a CD Key*, click START to create an account."
Auch hier weiss ich nicht wieviele Gratistage es gibt. Wenn ich deinen Post aber richtig verstanden habe, hast du das Spiel im Saturn gekauft und besitzt einen Key. Dann sollte das doch hier funzen?

Ansonsten, was passiert denn, wenn du War spielst und das Game beendest? Ich hab in Erinnerung, dass mit einem Testaccount dann immer eine entsprechende Seite aufgeht wo man den Test- in einen Vollaccount umwandeln kann. Sollte da allerdings noch die GOA Seite aufgehen, dann ist das einfach Pech in dieser Umbruchphase und man muss warten bis die das anpassen. Auch die Mythic-Seite verweisst ja noch an diversen Stellen auf GOA obwohl die nun spätestens seit heute nicht mehr zuständig sind.

@Gr3xter

Warum du dich nicht anmelden kannst weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht einfach nen Typo oder falsches Passwort? ich habe eine aktiven Vollaccount, sowie einen Testaccount und kann mit beiden seit Freitag letzter Woche problemlos spielen und mich in der Accountverwaltung anmelden


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

Evtl. statt Accountname_eur mal Accountname_eu eingeben?

Kann es auch kaum erwarten bis heute Abend!


----------



## aidekhia (6. Juli 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin da kein Experte. Ka was es alles für Wege gibt. Ich sehe zur Zeit auf https://accounts.eamythic.com/ nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> - Entweder mit Masteraccount anmelden und ein Upgrade kaufen (entweder per Kreditkarte oder Gamecard), keine Ahnung wieviele Gratistage dabei sind
> 
> ...




jo danke für die mühe aber es liegt am key warscheinlich oder hab in anderen foren gelesen das manchmal O mit Q oder 0 und S auch ne 5 sein kann aber dann hunderte verschiedene keys auszuprobieren kann auch nicht das wahre sein. wenn ich das spiel beende komme ich zur goa seite aber beim client komme ich auf die mythic account seite. der button "Vollzugriff" bei der characterauswahl bringt mich auch auf die GOA seite.


----------



## aidekhia (6. Juli 2010)

hab die antwort auf meine frage rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also alle die ihren key oder gamecard nicht regestriert bekommen sollen bis morgen warten. dann ist die übergabe komplett weil zur zeit die eu keys noch nicht übernommen worden sind von myhtic. hier der link http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronline/board/message?board.id=BugP2P_EN&message.id=2996 hoffe ich konnte anderen leuten damit weiterhelfen die es auch nicht abwarten können


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

*Kurze wichtige Frage!!*

Scheinbar ist das WAR-Forum abgeschalten von GOA und daher hier!

Ich bin mittlerweile auf die neue Accountseite reingekommen, nur wo finde ich meine alten Charakter um die auf die neuen alten Server hinzukopieren? Die Option Charakterkopie gibt es bei mir nicht!
Dazu muß ich noch schreiben das meine Charakter leider zum wiederholten Male auf einem server sind, der nicht mehr vorhanden ist!


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juli 2010)

Gernulf schrieb:


> *Kurze wichtige Frage!!*
> 
> Scheinbar ist das WAR-Forum abgeschalten von GOA und daher hier!
> 
> ...



die Server wurden komplett kopiert. D.h. du musst das nicht selbst tun, alle deine Daten wurden am 29.06. kopiert. Auch Charaktäre von Servern, die nicht mehr online waren, wurden übertragen und Zwangstransferiert. Eigentlich müsstes du nur einloggen und schauen, auf welches Server deine Chars sind. Ansonsten einfach mal den Support anschreiben.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> die Server wurden komplett kopiert. D.h. du musst das nicht selbst tun, alle deine Daten wurden am 29.06. kopiert. Auch Charaktäre von Servern, die nicht mehr online waren, wurden übertragen und Zwangstransferiert. Eigentlich müsstes du nur einloggen und schauen, auf welches Server deine Chars sind. Ansonsten einfach mal den Support anschreiben.



Meine Chars sind auch alle weg. Entweder werden die "Pending Chars" erst noch übertragen oder GOA stellt einmal mehr eindrucksvoll seine Unfähigkeit unter Beweis. Falls das wirklich so bleibt (hoffe ich nicht), ist das ein herber Rückschlag, denn der ein oder andere würde sicher wieder reinschauen und eventuell auch aufgrund er Verbesserungen wieder für ne Weile hängen bleiben. Doch wenn man dann sieht, dass die Chars alle weg sind ist das schon übel.


----------



## batafred (6. Juli 2010)

meine Chars sind leider alle weg


----------



## Gernulf (6. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> die Server wurden komplett kopiert. D.h. du musst das nicht selbst tun, alle deine Daten wurden am 29.06. kopiert. Auch Charaktäre von Servern, die nicht mehr online waren, wurden übertragen und Zwangstransferiert. Eigentlich müsstes du nur einloggen und schauen, auf welches Server deine Chars sind. Ansonsten einfach mal den Support anschreiben.


Naja ich war auf einem Server, welcher nun nicht mehr vorhanden ist!


----------



## Alith (7. Juli 2010)

Hey

ich hab immernoch ein Problem ich kann mich auf der Mythic Seite einloggen
aber nicht beim War Patcher
hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen

Mfg Alith

Edit:hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## Tikume (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ja nochmal reingeschnuppert aber momentan vergeht mir persönlich da eher die Lust.

Ins Account managment komme ich, der Patcher verweigert sich jedoch auch bei mir.

Beim Chartransfer werden Chars angezeigt, nicht jedoch mein eigentlicher Level 4x Char.
WÄhle ich einen anderen Char aus kommt seit Tagen ein lapidares "There was an error processing your request".

Das Support-Tool weiss passenderweise gar nichts von meinem Account.


----------



## Lucious (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen Jetzt muss ich mich hier nochmal melden. Also ich habe theoretisch ja die 2 Wochen gratis Spielzeit. Dachte jetzt ich müsste mein Abo neu Hinterlegen um die nutzen zu können. Und jetzt meine Frage, seit wann kann man nur noch mit Kreditkarte und GTC aktivieren. Meine alte Zahlungsmethode war definitiv eine andere. Muss ich die Infos überhaupt hinterlegen um einloggen zu können? Der Patcher hat nämlich bei mir auch keine Lust die Daten anzunehmen Mfg Lucious P.S.: Mag das Forum hier keine Textformatierungen mehr?? oO


----------



## Eror_414 (9. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mich ins game einlogge hab ich ein paar twinks, und ich glaub 2 chars die ich nichtmal kenne (vorgefertigte???) alle zwischen lvl 5+24

aber mein lvl 40 chosen hat die lange reise offensichtlich nicht überlebt :-(((

acc-mangment

Status: Aktiv

bei chartrans 

kopie verfügbar: NEIN
Trans verf: kostenl trans


*Fehler*
Bei der Bearbeitung Eurer Anfrage ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.


wurde fehler 414 automatisch von goa nach mythic mittransferiert. muss ich mein chosen selbst transferieren, was z zt irgendwie nicht möglich ist?



fragen über fragen

grüße


----------



## Pymonte (9. Juli 2010)

Lucious schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen Jetzt muss ich mich hier nochmal melden. Also ich habe theoretisch ja die 2 Wochen gratis Spielzeit. Dachte jetzt ich müsste mein Abo neu Hinterlegen um die nutzen zu können. Und jetzt meine Frage, seit wann kann man nur noch mit Kreditkarte und GTC aktivieren. Meine alte Zahlungsmethode war definitiv eine andere. Muss ich die Infos überhaupt hinterlegen um einloggen zu können? Der Patcher hat nämlich bei mir auch keine Lust die Daten anzunehmen Mfg Lucious P.S.: Mag das Forum hier keine Textformatierungen mehr?? oO



Derzeit gibt es NUR Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmethode, allerdings werden noch GameTimeCards gemacht (so wie die für DAoC), die man im EA Store Online kaufen kann. Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen wird das eingerichtet.

Bezüglich der nichtaktiven Chars: die werden, wie von Mythic bestätigt wurde, innerhalb der 2 Wochen transferiert. Aber vorrang hatten die aktiven Chars.


----------



## Gernulf (9. Juli 2010)

Jupp bei mir fehlen auch noch die Charakter von Ehrengrad - dummerweise meineaktiven hohen gespielten! Soll ja noch kommen ...!


----------



## Gernulf (9. Juli 2010)

Jupp bei mir fehlen auch noch die Charakter von Ehrengrad - dummerweise meineaktiven hohen gespielten! Soll ja noch kommen ...!


----------



## Eror_414 (9. Juli 2010)

yo wahrscheinlich am letzten tag der kostenlosen spielzeit^^

evtl. auch mit absicht so gemacht. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn nur die hälfte der spieler, die zu relaese da waren, jetzt mal wieder reinschauen würden, wahrscheilich wieder ganze gebiete verrecken würden...

vonwegen aktive haben vorrang: warum sind dann alle twinks vorhanden, die waren genauso inaktiv Oo


----------



## Pymonte (9. Juli 2010)

Eror_414 schrieb:


> yo wahrscheinlich am letzten tag der kostenlosen spielzeit^^
> 
> evtl. auch mit absicht so gemacht. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass wenn nur die hälfte der spieler, die zu relaese da waren, jetzt mal wieder reinschauen würden, wahrscheilich wieder ganze gebiete verrecken würden...
> 
> vonwegen aktive haben vorrang: warum sind dann alle twinks vorhanden, die waren genauso inaktiv Oo



aktive accounts. Und die werden komplett kopiert. Die Chars wurden sicherlich nicht einzeln kopiert


----------



## Gernulf (9. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> aktive accounts. Und die werden komplett kopiert. Die Chars wurden sicherlich nicht einzeln kopiert


Gute Frage, ich kann Charakter verschieben von den beiden noch vorhandenen deutschen Servern, der rest ist halt weg! Daher ist halt ein teil da und der Rest nicht!

EDIT: So es werden nun alle Charakter angezeigt, aber verschieben funktioniert leider noch nicht!


----------



## Eror_414 (11. Juli 2010)

meine ehrengart chars sind jetzt aufgetaucht :-))

habs heute morgen den char transfer gestartet

bb ingame :-)


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2010)

> Your subscription for Mythic Entertainment Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning for Game Account xxxxxx_EUR has ended for the following reason:
> 
> * Subscription is not set to renew




Das ist schön, wohlgemerkt konnte ich nicht einen Tag einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angharad (23. August 2010)

hm.. ich wollte gestern nach einer längeren pause, müsste so ein knappes jahr gewesen sein, wieder anfangen.... also bei mythic eingeloggt, für nen monat gezahlt, fleissig nachgepatcht und ja.. das wars.. der schock kam promt nach dem einloggen ins spiel.. alle chars sind weg (drakenwald, carroburg und ich glaub ein oder zwei standen noch auf erengard rum). Die tolle FAQ und diverse Foren waren so hilfreich wie ein Stein für nen Ertrinkenden, hoffe hier hat jemand ev. dasselbe Problem gehabt und kann mir sagen wie mans behebt.
lg
anghi

edit: mittlerweile geklärt


----------

